# cedre / semmer villas



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi can someone confirm which villa is the newer built one? Also when being shown around villas which one do you see around? 
Thanks


----------



## Rickyrick (Jul 6, 2011)

Cedre and that's what you've seen.


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Thankyou! Would be good to know soon where we're going!


----------

